# Speed Lacing



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If the speed laces break you are pretty hosed with those too. And they will break. Regular laces don't work with them, and they are harder to replace than you would think. 

If it's the BOA cable that broke, it's fairly easy to replace. There is a thread about replacing the cable on the forum. It's probably in the snowboard section as it was posted a while ago, it's since been renamed and I haven't moved all the topics that don't belong there out of it.

*Clarification the snowboard section was the old equipment section that I renamed when I expanded all the forums. Lot's of OT stuff in there as it was a recycle.*


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I've had to replace one of those burton/forum laces before on my girl's boots. It is NOT easy. Royal pain in the goddamn ass is a more unbiased assessment.

Boa's FTW. Sorry about your luck, but that was it, bad luck. It's a good system.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

I had problems with that system and I know from my shop pals that it's tough to repair. BOA has a lifetime guarantee now and the fix is pretty easy. I think you can just go their website to redeem it and there are tons of videos on there telling you how to do it.

Speaking of speed laces, I ran into this the other day. I'll make sure I tuck in my laces from now on -- look at what this guy's buds did to him!
YouTube - BEST PRANK EVER! FUN WITH SNOWBOARD BOOTS!YouTube - BEST PRANK EVER! FUN WITH SNOWBOARD BOOTS!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

I might have a look at some videos - where abouts is the thread with this in it (or what section) cheers for the advice. I went out and got some replacement boas today so i'll give boa another go.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

NZ Josh - I think these are the videos you're looking for: Boa Technology | The Boa Lacing System | Dialed In Performance On the right, there's a pull-down menu with a bunch of them. Good luck. I think it's the best system out there, but that's just me talking.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Earlier BOA systems sucked ass. Their quality has since improved by leaps and bounds. I'd say stick with 2008 and above.

As for quick laces... HELL NO. I hate quick laces with a passion. Had a pair of Salomon, Ride, and Burton quick laces. They all sucked major ass. Always loosening up.

Traditional laces or new BOA is the only way to go. Even with BOA, I think I would only do the Focus ones.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, the focus ones are the way to go. Although I have seen good feedback about the BOA boots with the BOA liner and single BOA outer shell.


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

Me and my girlfriend have Burton boots with speed laces. I like the concept but terrible execution.

I read this thread the other day and telling the girlfriend I hope they don't break. yesterday gearing up. The girlfriend polled and snap.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

Cheers for the help - I think I will go the boas again unless I can fix these ones. Which leads me to my next question, the boa laces had frayed and then reeled back into the boas system and when I tried to remove the lace it seems to be stuck. Any ideas or are the boots just f***ed?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

NZ_Josh said:


> Cheers for the help - I think I will go the boas again unless I can fix these ones. Which leads me to my next question, the boa laces had frayed and then reeled back into the boas system and when I tried to remove the lace it seems to be stuck. Any ideas or are the boots just f***ed?


Take the reel assembly apart. 1.3mm hex key. It's a quick and rather easy job. Don't be intimidated by it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

Is this the same tool as the little yellow plastic one they give you for the laces - will the instructions be on the site? thanks.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

The same.

And I don't know. 

You really don't need instructions, just be mindful when you take it apart. It's pretty self-evident how it goes back together. There just aren't that many parts.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

The Super Lace from Northwave are pretty good, but they WILL break, and Northwave service sucked ass. Took 3 weeks to get new laces, after being told to go out and fint them on my own. I had to argue with them to get new laces.

They only took a few minutes to replace though.

If you are getting speed laces, get spares and keep an eye on them for wear.

I had Focus Boa from 32, and the assembly broke when I knocked it getting on a cat. It was still functional, but it's too risky in my opinion.


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

Anyone know how to change the Burton laces? Lower if it matters.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

oh i recently got new boots and i was told when your sitting on the lift NEVER! let your board hit your boots cause the board WILL cut the cable eventually


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

NZ_Josh said:


> Cheers for the help - I think I will go the boas again unless I can fix these ones. Which leads me to my next question, the boa laces had frayed and then reeled back into the boas system and when I tried to remove the lace it seems to be stuck. Any ideas or are the boots just f***ed?


Look at the BOA Technologies site if you need more help. Lots of videos for different versions. Basically lace 'em the same as standard, then feed the ratchet like a weedeater/string trimmer.


alecdude88 said:


> oh i recently got new boots and i was told when your sitting on the lift NEVER! let your board hit your boots cause the board WILL cut the cable eventually


Yeah- a few brands are starting to put an extra flap of material over the boa to protect it. Might need to get one of those strap pad deals if yours don't have that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

Cheers for the help - Doing it tomorrow - will have a little practice as my other boa broke today haha. Ill let you know how it goes and put some simple instructions if anyone has a similar prob in the future to refer to


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Jay29 said:


> Anyone know how to change the Burton laces? Lower if it matters.


Send them to Burton. I tried to replace the lower laces on my girl's boot. Eventually I did, but it was NOT easy. Fucking royal pain in the ass. Needless to say, she's rocking Vans Veil Focus Boa now.


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> Send them to Burton. I tried to replace the lower laces on my girl's boot. Eventually I did, but it was NOT easy. Fucking royal pain in the ass. Needless to say, she's rocking Vans Veil Focus Boa now.


I called Burton and they are going to send me a replacement.

I guess i'll find out how much fun!


----------



## MattyB4g63 (Sep 18, 2009)

I have had 2 sets of burton motos and the only time I had the speed laces break was because I was an idiot and rested my foot under my board and the edge sliced the lace other than that I love them it seems to be the only boot that fits me just right.


----------



## Failed_God (Oct 29, 2009)

I got 09 motos this year have yet to ride them but am kinda paranoid about breaking a lace. Would a shop be able to do the replacement?


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

Failed_God said:


> I got 09 motos this year have yet to ride them but am kinda paranoid about breaking a lace. Would a shop be able to do the replacement?


Not sure. When I called Burton they told me they would send instructions with the new lace.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

Jay29 said:


> Me and my girlfriend have Burton boots with speed laces. I like the concept but terrible execution.


i have a pair of salomon boots with speed lacing and it's a great idea well executed.

as to the laces breaking issue - i guess i'll drive off that bridge when i get to it.

alasdair


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Burton 09 Driver X

I love the speed laces....and from what I understand, starting with 09 it is very easy to change the lace should they break.


----------



## Failed_God (Oct 29, 2009)

i hope thats true because i have 09 motos


----------



## jay777 (Dec 20, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> i have a pair of salomon boots with speed lacing and it's a great idea well executed.
> 
> as to the laces breaking issue - i guess i'll drive off that bridge when i get to it.
> 
> alasdair


What kind of Salomon's do you have?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

The boas are fixed. Another one broke so I had to do a standard lace replacement - Which was super easy and good work to boa for that. Onto the problem one, removed all the cable with a pair of plyers. But the reel was jammed so I just re-attached a separate replacement reel and it is been glued to the boot.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I have 09 Burton Rulers and have had no issues with my Speed Laces thus far loosening or anything.

I cant help but LOL at the BOA video on that site @0:54, no more messy laces! Ha ha the guy has his speed laces just danging around his ankles and bouncing off the ground as if thats how they work...


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> I have 09 Burton Rulers and have had no issues with my Speed Laces thus far loosening or anything.
> 
> I cant help but LOL at the BOA video on that site @0:54, no more messy laces! Ha ha the guy has his speed laces just danging around his ankles and bouncing off the ground as if thats how they work...



I haven't had a problem with my 09 Ruler either.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

Just had my '09 Burton Ion's blow up on Sunday. The speed lacing ripped out of the boot with only 40 days on then. They were fitting like a glove and now have to break in a new pair  with a 3 day x-mas boarding trip coming up. Love the ease of the speed lace but just think their prone to fail.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

you know you can replace those laces if you want  that way you dont have to break in new pair of boots. pretty sure burton has info on its site about it or call their CS line.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I would use some weed wacker pull start cord before giving up the comfort of a nicely broken in boot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

KrazyHok said:


> you know you can replace those laces if you want  that way you dont have to break in new pair of boots. pretty sure burton has info on its site about it or call their CS line.


I wish that was the case because that would be easy to replace. On my boots the channel that the laces go through pulled out


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

Bummer, sucks having to break in new boots.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow just had to replace my speed laces on some forums and it is a huge pain in the ass. If anyone else's breaks make sure u use fishing line or a thin wire and loop it to pull the lace through. This is the ONLY way to do it. I tried every other way ha.


----------

